
Alan Kay on how many books you can read in an year - wowsig
https://medium.com/@mmeditations/alan-kay-on-how-many-books-you-can-read-in-a-lifetime-e0f08682b13d
======
EduardoBautista
I never understood how people can read so quickly and still comprehend
everything. I feel like that is the limiting factor for me reading a book
every day.

~~~
brudgers
For me, comprehending everything in a book is not a goal. A good book goes
past my limits at the time. It creates questions and curiosity. Later maybe a
read something else and the thing I read earlier suddenly makes sense.
Comprehending everything is contrary to another thing I find helpful...no
compulsion to finish every book.

It took me a long time to stop treating quitting a book as an intellectual
failure. It was hard, in part I think, because I had learned to read books as
if it was an academic assignment and as if there would be a test on the
material next Tuesday. There isn't. The measure of success from reading a book
is that it might have value at some point later and that later might be years
later. And comprehending a little about the contents of a book means I can
comprehend something else in some other book.

